# poorly platy??



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

hi!
i recently bought two new platy from my local pet shop (where my others are from). I noticed that one of them wasn't swimming around much and spent most of the time in the plants. yesterday i found it had died in the tank whilst i was at work. today i have noticed that the other one is now doing the same. it doesn't even move much when i tried to move the plant with the net so i could have a better look to see if there was anything visibly wrong. 
I also have three other platy and three new baby platy (in a hatchery) in there which seem to be fine. which suggests that it isn't a water problem but possibly a problem with the fish themselves. they are alot smaller than my other platy.

has anyone any ideas as to what could be wrong? should i take the fish out and put into another tank i have with some anti bacteria treatment?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Could be anything, what did the dead fish look like?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

